#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Router cisco 2811, não da acesso

## Augustosouza

Olá pessoal , sou novo nessa parte, 
bom mais meu problema é o seguinde estou com um router da cisco 2811,veio com o cd de intalação, manual tudo certinho,o que acontece e que conecto o cabo nele, seguindo o manual ,mais não consigo acessar, estava usando um notebook com windows 7 e vi que ele não tem compatibilidade , peguei um xp, e a e mesma coisa, será que algum consegue me ajudar??
Desde já obrigado!

----------


## vagnerricardo

Sim posso lhe ajudar, tenho 2 ciscos desse quando o peguei achei bem estranho tambem, mas vamos lá na sua maquina coloque o seguinte ip fixo 10.10.10.2/29 e tente acessa o ip 10.10.10.1 via browser 
se tiver mais duvidas terei o maior prazer de lhe ajudar

----------


## vagnerricardo

augusto, salvo lembrar um detalhe, so vai conseguir abrir o SDM se tiver java instalado na maquina e algumas versoes de java nao deixam voce usar determinados recursos nas configurações,
agora lhe pergunto tem conhecimento em routeadores cisco? e qual o proposito dele na sua rede?

----------

